# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này thông tin vé máy bay sẽ được Didau cập nhật cho khỏang thời gian sau Tết Nguyên Đán để các bạn nào có ý định lang thang đâu đó sau khi có được chút tiền lì xì  :Big Grin: 

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 11/02 - 20/02/2012 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 1.848.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc:1.837.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 4.708.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*



*Jetstar*

* Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 2.178.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Vinh - Tp.HCM: 2.167.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.166.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*



*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.068.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Huế - Hà Nội: 1.089.000 VNĐ/ một lượt*


Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Air Asia*

Khuyến mãi từ Air Asia cho thời gian bay vào dịp 30/4/2012

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 41$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 139$

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 21$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 99$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 159$

Thời gian đặt vé: đến 25/12/2011

Thời gian bay: 01/04/2012 - 01/06/2012 

Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định và tùy vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*Lưu ý: Khi các bạn lên kế hoạch cho chuyến du lịch thì hãy chú ý đến lịch trình này chút nha. Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur chỉ bay vào thứ 2, 3, 5 ,7 và chiều ngược lại thì bay vào thứ 2, 4, 6, Chủ Nhật. Còn chặng Tp.HCM - Jakarta và cả chiều ngược lại thì sẽ bay vào thứ 2, 3, 5 ,7.

--------------------------------------------

*Didau cũng không quên cập nhật những chặng bay không khuyến mãi để các bạn tham khảo!!!* 


*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 190$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 206$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 233$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí. Cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/2 - 29/2/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 123$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 190$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

Đến Singapore ngòai Tiger Airways, các bạn có thể chọn các hãng hàng không khác với chất lượng và giá khác nhau như: Jetstar, Lion Air, Vietnam Airlines, Singapore Airlines.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Lao Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Vientiane: 383$*

*Hà Nội - Vientiane: 251$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Eva Air*

Giá khuyến mãi tết âm lịch đến Đài Bắc và Cao Hùng của Eva Air

*Tp.HCM - Đài Bắc: 600$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 688$

*Tp.HCM - Cao Hùng: 540$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 628$

Chuyền bay Tp.HCM - Cao Hùng và ngược lại khởi hành vào thứ 3, thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 01/09/2011 - 22/01/2012Thời gian bay: 15/12/2011 - 22/01/2012Thời hạn lưu trú: 14 ngàyTùy vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/2 - 29/2/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## wellboy

Hiện mình có một số vé Quốc nội + Quốc Tế của hãng Jetstar giá rẻ.
 + Quốc nội : chỉ từ* 1.500.000 ~~ 3.000.000 VND* (cho hành trình dài)
 + Quốc tế : từ *100 - 300 USD* (cho hành trình ngắn)
Các giá trên đều đã bao gồm tax (thuế) Cam kết giá rẻ hơn các Đại lý, bán sát giá trên mạng của hãng hàng không Jetstart. 
uy tín chất lượng. Đồng thời giao dịch tận tơi (nhà riêng, phòng nét) có mạng internet tại các Quận 5,8,10,11, giao dịch 1-1 với khách hàng. mọi thông tin xin gọi số 01998036663 gặp Long
Hân hạnh phục vụ Quý Khách

----------


## hieutt

Đề nghị bạn post bài sang mục quảng cáo. Nếu tái phạm sẽ bị xóa. Nếu bạn có dịch vụ gì rẻ hơn didau cung cấp hãy gửi email tới địa chỉ didau.org@gmail.com để chúng tôi cập nhật vào danh sách giá rẻ

----------


## vietnamwonders

Rat re, ve may bay gia re a

----------

